# Museum adds virtual tour



## wrenchedmyspanner (Nov 17, 2010)

Hello - new member but longtime lurker here. I just received an email from the National Museum of the United States Air Force telling me that a long overdue virtual tour has been added to their website. It's still in it's infancy though since you can only see some of the museum exhibits. Nevertheless, it is a step in the right direction for them. If you decide to view this note that the blue dots on the pull down map represent the vantage points for the virtual tour. There are only a few at this point but more are promised.

Also added to the website are podcasts from the museum lecture series. Though the podcasts only go back to 2006 there is still some great aviation information in these podcasts. Additionally the museum has added their audio tours and panoramic views of groups of exhibits to the website. I hope they eventually add one of the B-36 Peacemaker.

Going through the virtual tour (as sparse as it is) I noticed that the museum has undergone a major exhibit rearrangement since I was last there a couple of months ago.

National Museum of the USAF - Virtual Tour


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 17, 2010)

Very nice, I can't wait for them to expand it. Thanks for the heads up.


----------

